# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Ռեգբին Հայաստանում

## mnowak

*Ինչքա՞ն ենք մենք տեղյակ ռեգբիից
Ի՞նչ մենք գիտենք Հայաստանի ռեգբիի հավաքականի մասին
Հետեվու՞մ ենք մենք հայկական ռեգբիին*

Որպես թեմաի հեղինակ առաջիննեմ պատասխանում հարցերիս - 

Երկու շաբաթ առաջ առաջին անգամ նայեցի Բրիտանական ռեգբի լիգա-ի խաղ, իսկ հետո նաև նայեցի Վեց ազգերի գավաթի առաջին տուրի բոլոր խաղերը  որը կանոններով միփոքր տարբերվում էր ռեգբի լիգաից. Փնտրեցի ու շատ հեշտ գտա որ մեր ռեգբին ավելի լավ վիճակում է քան թե ֆուտբոլը և Ապրիլի երեքին ու տասին մեր հավաքականը Աբովյան քաղաքում հանդիպումա ունենալու *Անդորրաի* իսկ հետո *Սերբիայի* հետ (մանրամասներն այստեղ). Ես ամենայն հավանականությամբ ներկա կլինեմ խաղերին - իսկ դու՞ք

----------


## mnowak

armrugby.do.am

----------


## Մովսես

ռեգբին կայֆ սպորտ է  :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> armrugby.do.am


Երեխեք, կարո՞ղ ա աշխատող լինկ ունենաք: Այս կայքը չի բացվում:

----------

